# NOMINATE: Most Futuristic Skyscraper



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*Most Futuristic Skyscraper*

Nominate what you think are the *most futuristic looking skyscrapers* in the world. These must be *completed* buildings, not proposals or under construction towers. You are allowed 3 choices.

Please use this thread for nominating only. You may post 1 picture for each of your nominations. If you wish to
discuss the topic in detail, or post larger numbers of pictures, then please use the "DISCUSS:" thread.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1. Swiss Re, London










2. HSBC, Hong Kong









Source : http://www.pbase.com/ssychan/

3. Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*1. Bank of China, Hong Kong








2. 2IFC, Hong Kong








3. The Center, Hong Kong*








4. The Gherkin, London
5. Turning Torso, Malmo


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

1. Turning Torso, Malmo.









2. HSBC, Hong Kong.









3. Tomorrow Square, Shanghai.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Swiss Re Turning Torso and Lloyds.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice one 

My nominations

1) HSBC Building (HK)
2) Bank of China (HK)
3) Cityhall Tower (Tokyo)


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

My nominations are
1 Hsbc building in HK
2 Bank of China tower HK
3 Freedom tower NYC


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

1. Bank of China, HK

2. Bishopsgate Tower, London










3. Swiss Re, London


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Completed buildings only...


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

1. *Jongro Tower* - Seoul










2. *Metropolitan Governement Office Building* _(or City Hall Tower)_ - Tokyo










3. *30 St. Mary Axe* - London


----------



## historybuffer (Jan 16, 2006)

Norman Foster (HSBC), after that it's all artifice and gimmick, and
anachronistic.


----------



## BenL (Apr 24, 2006)

30 Mary Axe, London
HSBC, Hong Kong
Oriental Pearl Tower, Shanghai

Is it pedantic for Lloyds to be disallowed as it isn't officially a skyscraper?


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Menara Telekom..KL
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/7c/Menara_telekon.jpg
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/photopost/data/2/9cht4.jpg
Burj Al Arab....UAE
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/20/Burjalarab1.jpg

PTT..KL
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f1/Torres_Petronas_Mayo_2004.jpg


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong*













*30 St Mary Axe, London*













*The Center, Hong Kong*


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Bank of China, HK










Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur










One Wall Centre, Vancouver


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

This building:









Bank of China Tower and Swiss Re


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

1. Burj Al Arab










2. Emirates Towers (ultra futuristic)




















3. 21st Century Tower


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

-- deleted by wjfox --

Reason: You posted a load of discussion, when it's meant to be *nominations*.


----------



## High Way (Aug 25, 2005)

Swiss Re, London

Emirates Towers, Dubai

Bank of China, Hong Kong


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

1. Bank of China, HK

2. Jongro Tower, Seoul

3. 30 St. Mary Axe, London


----------



## greyconcrete (Aug 31, 2006)

Bank of China, HK
30 St. Mary Axe, London
Turning Torso, Malmo


----------



## EleGance (May 5, 2005)

Petronas / Kuala Lumpur
2IFC / Hong Kong
Emirates towers / Dubai


----------



## MP (Aug 27, 2005)

-- deleted by wjfox --

Please use the _*discuss*_ thread for discussions, and _*this*_ thread for nominations. It ain't that complicated...


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Bank of China, HK


----------



## K' (Feb 2, 2006)

Emirates Towers
Bank of China
Taipei 101


----------



## Franzl (Aug 15, 2004)

1. Bank of China, HK

2. Lloyds Building, London

3. Citibank Building, New York


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Cool thread , very nice !


----------



## tbor (Oct 14, 2005)

Lloyds Building, London
Swiss Re (30 St Mary Axe), London
Hearst Builing, NY

The latter two both being Norman Foster designs.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

2IFC










Bank of China










Swiss Re










Burj Al Arab


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Burj al arab

30 St. Mary Axe

Turning torso


----------



## Emirati_Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

The Emirates Towers , bank of China and Petronas


----------



## jlshyang (May 22, 2005)

Petronas Twin Towers.

21 FC


----------



## cacapis (Jul 1, 2006)

My nominations go for:

Nagakin Capsule Tower by Kisho Kurokawa in Tokyo.
Not actually a skyscraper, it's rather low rise in comparison, but you can barely get any more futuristic than that, even though it's so retro now.








and
Umeda Sky Building by Hiroshi Hara in Osaka


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

For Australian standards Aurora Place would be the most futuristic. 

This is the outdoor covered courtyard. 










Some pics of the actual building. (There are two; apartments and office tower).


----------



## Peterw (Nov 22, 2006)

1. St. Mary Axe, London
2. Bank of China, HongKong
3. Burj Dubai, Dubai


----------



## MaLaYSia aNd KoREa!! (Nov 24, 2006)

1.Petronas Twin Towers
2.Bank of China Tower
3.Swiss Re


----------



## maxaz (May 1, 2006)

K&D Towers, Klaipėda (Lithuania)


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never understood how anyone can find the TurningTorso to be a futurisic or decent skyscraper....but hey, each to his own, and that's going off topic.

Anyway, in no particular order, my top 5:

Swiss Re - London
Bank of China Tower - HK
Lloyds Building - London
2IFC - HK
The Centre - HK

.....London and Hong Kong I guess..... lol

Special mention to LBT and Bishopsgate tower for future London!!

:cheers:


----------



## KING BOB (Apr 23, 2006)

1.burj al arab
2.petronas 
3.Umeda Sky Building


----------



## Luxis (Apr 13, 2006)

nice pro


----------



## e2ek1el (Jan 4, 2006)

1. Torre Agbar Barcelona










2. Bank of China, HK
3. Burj al Arab, Dubai

i also like the Swiss RE but i rather nominated TA


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

-- deleted by wjfox --


----------



## -anti-alias- (Apr 10, 2005)

My nominations:

1) John Hancock Center, Chicago (designed 40 years ago!!!)
2) Lloyd's building, London
3) Burj al Arab, Dubai


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

-- deleted by wjfox --


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

-- deleted by wjfox --


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

GUYS, THIS IS THE NOMINATION THREAD, NOT DISCUSSIONS.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

sorry
_________________

Emirates Towers

Bank of China

Burj Al Arab


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

swiss re
emirates tower
bank of china


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

tomorrow square (shanghai)









burj al arab (dubai)
bank of china (hong kong)


----------



## FallenGuard (Nov 2, 2006)

1. HSBC
2. Bank of China!


----------



## VanSeaPor (Mar 12, 2005)

*Swiss Re Tower**-*








*Burj Al Arab**-*








*Freedom Tower**-* 








*Bishopgate Tower**-*








*Petronas Towers**-*


----------



## carlos1930 (Apr 17, 2006)

Bank of China  i love this building


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I think the Bank of China in Hong Kong is the most futuristic !!


----------



## downtownVital.org (Aug 22, 2005)

Burl Al Arab

7 WTC










Turning Torso


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 16, 2005)

Torre Agbar, Barcelona









Swiss Re, London









Commerzbank Tower, Frankfurt









Eureka Tower, Melbourne


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Torre Agbar followed by Swiss Re Tower.


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

BURJ AL ARAB
TORRE AGBAR


----------



## Billabong (Aug 4, 2006)

TORRE AGBAR (by far)

BANK OF CHINA

BURJ AL ARAB


----------



## skyscraperboy (Nov 1, 2006)

1. Petronas Twin Towers, Kuala Lumpur.
2. Burj Al Arab, Dubai.
3. Menara Telekom, Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Bank of China ~ timeless.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Bank of China
Burj Al Arab
Petronas Tower


----------



## Architek (Oct 20, 2006)

Tomorrows square
lloyds building
espirito santo miami


----------



## future_president (Nov 11, 2006)

I Nominate only one, The Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

My top3-futuristic ones...

1) Kingdom Center in Riad/Saudi Arabia (Yeah, i like it simple and clearly, but modern:banana: )


















2) The Skyper in Frankfurt/Germany - Clear Design, glass, simple architecture - maybe not the most exciting one, but for sure the most probable form for the skyscraper architecture in the future, believe me 










3) 2 International Finance Center in Hongkong









4) Probably the Bank of China in Hongkong (remind that it was built in 1990:nuts: )









:cheers:


----------



## Battsman (Nov 10, 2005)

1. The Center









2. Petronas









3. 225 S. 6th


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

1.BOC
2.petronas
3.kingdom center


----------



## flygon (Mar 31, 2006)

1.Petronas
2.30 St Mary Axe
3.Turning Torso


----------



## homeandaway (Jan 12, 2007)

I think that the most modern skysrapers of the nowaday world are - 

1) - World Tower, Sydney, Australia.








2) - Warsaw Buildings (Intercontinental Hotel & Fiancial Tower), Warsaw, Poland.








3) - London City Hall, London, UK.








Enjoy :nuts:


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Define "Futuristic".


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

1. Burj Al Arab- Dubai









2. Bank of China Tower









3. Taipei 101


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

DG said:


> 1. Burj Al Arab
> 
> 2. Emirates Towers (ultra futuristic)
> 
> 3. 21st Century Tower


why am i not surprise that you nominated 3 dubai scrapers


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

homeandaway said:


> 3) - London City Hall, London, UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're nominating the "Most Futuristic *Sky*scraper". that building cant even touch the sky!


----------



## future_president (Nov 11, 2006)

3. 225 S. 6th















[/QUOTE]


holy shit, where is this tower located???!!! ^^


----------



## Assurbanipal (Oct 30, 2005)

Bank of China, HK
Tomorrow Square, Shanghai
Emirates Towers, Dubai

Cool thread!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Lippo Center (HK)...!!!


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Burj Al Arab
Bank Of China
Sears Tower


----------



## money11465 (Apr 11, 2006)

Bank of China

By far the most futuristic, so I will only make one nomination.


----------



## MetropolitanBoy (Dec 18, 2004)

Burj Dubai
CCTV Headquarters (Beijing)
80 South Street (New York)


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

1. Bank of China
2. Tomorrow's Square 
3. Tokyo City Hall Gov't Building.


----------



## hanys (Apr 7, 2006)

1. Złota 44 Warsaw Poland The one on the left - Mr Libeskinds Child , The one on the right is the Mr Stalin's Child - we don't like it, but it;s fine honestly










2. Hilton - Manchester










3. It's not a skyscraper - but it rock's anywany : Luzern Contemporary Art Museum


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Check out the Oracle Complex in Redwood City, CA. It was used as the HQ of the Robot Company in the movie "Bicentennial Man"

http://www.paulooi.com/wp-content/November/oracle hq.jpg

Isn't it fantastic?


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

1) Burj Al Arab
2) CCTV Headquarters
3) Freedom Tower, NY


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

1. Emirates Towers, Dubai









2. Bank of China Tower, Hong Kong









3. Freshwater Place, Melbourne


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

In no particular order

Burj Al Arab

Kingdom Centre

Bank of China


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

When are nominations closing and the real voting beginning?


----------



## megatower (Jun 24, 2006)

Burj Dubai, even tho it's not yet completed


----------



## karmarulez (Jan 30, 2007)

*Most Futuristic Skycraper*

1. Petronas Twin Tower, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

2. Taipei 101, Taipei, Taiwan

3. Menara Telekom, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

why do people see 2ifc as futuristic? it is beautiful, but what makes it this way is its Setbacks. nothing really futuristic there.

petronas, burj al arab, and shanghai world financial center


----------



## MNL (Jan 13, 2007)

bank of China, Burj al Arab, swiss Re, Turning torso!!


----------



## kurdapya (Dec 25, 2006)

*1. Burj Al Arab*









*2. Petronas Tower*









*3. Bank of China*


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

1) Burj Al Arab, Dubai.
2) Emirates Towers, Dubai.
3) Taipei 101, Taipei.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

1) Bank of China
2) Swiss Re


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Belle van Zuylen, it's not yet build but it's coming in Utrecht;

(262M)>Highest building in Europe after the Triump-Palace in Moscow<(264M)



















I can't find more pictures but this is the old design, more pics on this site;

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=310521

(Page 21, post 418, good pictures of the new design)


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

future_president said:


> 3. 225 S. 6th



holy shit, where is this tower located???!!! ^^[/QUOTE]

Minneapolis. that's one of the US's most futuristic indeed!


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Just throwing this one out there for people

Umeda Sky Building, Osaka, Japan


----------



## antinoo (Aug 2, 2005)

no future here hno: 
I agree with gamma about beautiful pieces (Bank of China & Swiss Re but ....
Most of those Asian skyscrapers from Arabia to Taipei look absolutely old fashion. Is that the future? Perhaps. Not very exciting.


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

1.Bank of China
2.Petronas Towers
3.Burj Dubai


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Many Asian skyscrapers, especially those from the Middle East, show cultural elements in their modern architecture. Even the gleaming towers of Jin Mao and Taipei 101 have strong cultural elements. Thank goodness globalization hasn't engulfed international architecture totally yet.


----------



## Bu_Bastak (Nov 12, 2005)

1) Burj Dubai


----------



## ALKUN (Dec 16, 2006)

here are my favorites in LAS VEGAS


1

"W HOTEL " LAS VEGAS










2

CITY CENTER LAS VEGAS










3

PLANET HOLLYWOOD LAS VEGAS


----------

